# Our dogs head looked like a grapefruit



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Left for the Seahawks game with a 'perfectly normal' dog. 3 hours later, my kids sent me a picture of our dog looking like Frankenstein. Ten minutes after this picture was taken, her head swelled until it looked like a grapefruit, her eyes were swollen shut, and the 'bumps' headed down her back and legs.

I immediately had them dose her up with some Benadryl, and we headed back home (ten minutes before game time, but, they're so worth it).

Her head is much better now, just really droopy jowls, and a few bumps, and some redness on her snout near her nose. And she's extremely active, no indication that anything is wrong with her.

Anyone have any idea on what the heck this is, and what could have caused it?


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Argh. I really hope your girl is OK. This definitely looks like an allergic reaction on something that she may have sniffed

My Dre just got a bunch red spots on his chest today. Some of them are red and scaly, almost looks like psoriasis and some look like small bites. I am hoping that (at least) some of it is from his new harness that he wore today for the first time.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG, flxstr, your poor pup!! I wish I could offer some kind of advice, but I really can't. Have no idea about it at all. Have never experienced having a dog with that condition. Please keep us posted, though, and I hope she is all better very soon!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Reaction or Exposure 

blood test ASAP and a great Vet check as well

We had one like this almost too a tee

she found and ate Rat bait near a farm remote .


Much better to be safe then sorry"

Have the mate checked

the good news there is some sighs of improving

Her core immunity maybe great there could still be problems

I would also look at a liver enzyme test of the numbers are high and rising

A chemical a poison or a product could of found in your beloved mate 

The Liver numbers rise very fast with this 

Be smart take a core anal temp as well over a 6 hour period 4x a day and every morning for a week 

watch eating and drinking habits as well as well as Her energy levels

these will reduce or gain regular stable habits will provide some keys 

The Eyes are also one indication of a 1st line core exposure or Reaction

a simple blood work and over all wellness test from a great Vet will ease you much faster then just waiting to see

Can Her own immunity Bring Her back or does she need a Boost

Check Her Gums and nose as well colors and damp still matter

Ears can be as well my baby Willow was exposed to a chemical in a ditch

I just exampled the Pic"

Her 1st reaction then it was less drinking and food and energy levels

the head swelling a concern for me as well

God bless

Reds


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

So after the vet check,

- definitely an allergy (could be to anything)
- antihistamine shot given, and some take-home pills to dose her for next 5 days (based on benadryl controlling, but not eliminating the cause)
- temperature was perfect (though dog was quite surprised to find something 'entering' rather than leaving)

but now that means,

- carefully watch any 'further issues' as if it happens again for the same allergy, it could be much worse next time.

Within minutes of shot, bumps were visibly disappearing, and she was starting to look normal. Truly bizarre, as she was only walked on-leash that morning, and our house has been 'vizsla proofed' with lots of practice over the last 11 months.

Thanks to all for your comments!


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

Wowsers! So happy to hear your pup is doing better  Hope your able to figure out what she got into.

You missed a heck of a game ;D


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

@Laika;

- Cost of driving to & from game - $40
- Cost of parking at game - $30
- Cost of terrible fish & chips @ Centurylink Field - $23
- Cost of Bud Light Lime, left untouched on table - $8.50
- Cost of unused tickets - $240

- Cost of Happy healthy Vizsla princess - <priceless>


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

This was Gracie in early fall. All better now...no clue what caused it. Vet speculates bite (e.g. spider?). Might never know. :-\


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah, looked exactly like that. Since we didn't dose her with more Benadryl before going to the vet, she was lumpy head to toe. Now she is much better, and definitely happier.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

So sorry flxstr. Your photo looks remarkably like Nelly did a few weeks ago. We still don't know what caused the reaction, but at the time we also gave her a cold shower and used cold compresses to remove any allergen from her coat, just incase. 

It's a very scary thing requiring fast action. Hope your pup is on the mend.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't be surprised if she has some hair loss in the next week or two. Its not uncommon for them to lose hair when a area has swollen quickly.
It takes a little time but it does grow back.


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

If she loses hair where she had lumps, I will definitely share a pic on this forum. Should look pretty entertaining.

She's back to normal this morning. No lumps, no bumps


----------

